# Firefox n'ouvre pas de nouvelle fenetre.



## ccciolll (14 Février 2005)

J'ai pourtant bien spécifié dans safari ouverture d'un lien depuis un autre logiciel (en l'occurence, ici, entourage) = ouverture d'une nouvelle fenêtre à chaque fois.

Mais firefox ouvre dans la même fen^tre et, de fait, écrase la précédente ouverture.

Que faire docteur ?


----------



## Vladrow (14 Février 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pourtant bien spécifié dans safari ouverture d'un lien depuis un autre logiciel (en l'occurence, ici, entourage) = ouverture d'une nouvelle fenêtre à chaque fois.
> 
> Mais firefox ouvre dans la même fenetre et, de fait, écrase la précédente ouverture.
> 
> Que faire docteur ?


1 taper l'adresse suivante dans firefox about:config et valider
2 taper link dans le filtre
3 choisir browser.link.open_external
4 à valeur, mettre 2 pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre et 3 pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet

Je suspecte un effet secondaire pour l'option 2, en effet tant que j'employais cette option, il arrivait à firefox de se figer partiellement et de refuser d'ouvrir un lien, même interne. Dans ce cas l'ouverture de la fenêtre préférence et la purge du cache, libèrent firefox. Je n'ai plus ce problème avec l'option 3.

Faites moi part de vos commentaires et revenez me voir dans 15 jours,si ça ne va pas mieux.


----------



## ccciolll (15 Février 2005)

Waouh, il faut carrément être programmeur pour toucher aux prefs de firefox ! Bon j'essaierai ça dès qu'il sera décoincé. En effet, j'ai lancé un téléchargement de 60Mo il y a 1/2 heure (correctif de flashMX) et depuis il n'accepte plus d'ouvrir de nouvelles fenêtres. Je suppose que ça se décoincera quand le téléchargement sera terminé, mais c'est curieux tout de même. Enfin, heureusement, je ne manque pas de ressources, j'ai camino d'installé, donc je peux continuer à naviguer (et écrire ce message) en restant chez mozilla !


----------



## ccciolll (15 Février 2005)

ça marche ! bravo.


----------



## Vladrow (15 Février 2005)

Y  pas de quoi ! 
Par ailleurs, comme toi, j'ai remarqué qu'il est impossible d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre si un téléchargement est en cours et que toutes les fenêtres de navigation sont fermées.
Une solution : laisser toujours une fenêtre de navigation ouverte. 
Une autre solution, arrêtez moi si je dis une c(_bêtise_)e : fermer la fenêtre de téléchargement, passer outre le message et ouvrir une fenêtre de navigation. J'ai fait ça une fois et en fait le téléchargement ne s'est pas arrêté ( de toute façon tu peux le reprendre)  . A faire sur un petit téléchargement.


----------



## minime (15 Février 2005)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, il faut carrément être programmeur pour toucher aux prefs de firefox !



On peut aussi régler le comportement de Firefox 1.0 dans les préférences (advanced > tabbed browsing) sans passer par about:config.


----------



## Vladrow (16 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi régler le comportement de Firefox 1.0 dans les préférences (advanced > tabbed browsing) sans passer par about:config.



Mon Dieu, que cette fonction est mal placée :rose: . C'est effectivement plus simple, merci à MiniMe de m'avoir repris   . Enfin, comme ça tu connaîtras about:config 

Par ailleurs je maintiens ce que je t'ai dis sur les téléchargement. J'ai essayé ce matin à deux reprises sur un téléchargement de 42Mo. Firefox annonce l'arrêt du téléchargement à la fermeture de la fenêtre de téléchargement. Il n'en est rien.


----------

